# Anyone know how many programed Maps there are in the comp?



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

The major difference with egr 0 was I could go up very steep hills without the car down shifting, as well it used much less fuel to do so. I went up some steep long hills and was impressed with how little fuel it used.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It causes more airflow. Like a 40% increase in MAF.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

So after restart and testing it seems my Fuel map was reset when the egr reset command was issued. What a bummer.
Any idea why Snipsey?
The car is definitely relearning the way I drive again. If there is only 1 fuel map it will mess with it in a big way issuing an egr 0 command? I screwed myself I guess? or what?

Thank you for responding.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I was surprised to see my distance between regens was at 964 kms considering I drive a lot of city mileage.
I do make sure I hit the highway 2 or 3 times a week on purpose, waste of fuel but anyways.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> It causes more airflow. Like a 40% increase in MAF.


So I should get a lot more power if it was turned on all the time? Does it save the setting every shutdown or does it reset to egr on?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> So I should get a lot more power if it was turned on all the time? Does it save the setting every shutdown or does it reset to egr on?


No. It’s just a lot of the turbo is used to drive the egr. No egr means that air has to come from somewhere...

It only lasts as long as the phone is connected.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Cruz15 said:


> I was surprised to see my distance between regens was at 964 kms considering I drive a lot of city mileage.
> I do make sure I hit the highway 2 or 3 times a week on purpose, waste of fuel but anyways.


The highway runs are probably doing a good job getting enough passive regen to keep the soot somewhat stabilized. At least that is how they are supposed to work.


----------

